# Pioneer VSX-1121 HDMI pass-through



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

Why would a company make a >$300 receiver and not have HDMI standby pass-through? 

I just received a VSX-1121k which I purchased only to realize that it only has HDMI pass through between Control for HDMI devices, which it my Samsung TV does not have. (Samsung has their own program called Anynet+, or something like that)

So now I have to figure out how to route the HDMI to the TV and then audio back to the AVR through digital and switch inputs with the TV remote and basically defeat one of the reasons why I purchased a new AVR.

And then, if I have the HDMI routed through the AVR and want to listen with the TV speakers (wife) I have to go into the menu and select HDMI (through) rather than HDMI (Amp). Which then disables the audio for every type of input for the entire amp regardless of input selected. Even the tuner. What?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I can recommend a nice pair of Senheisser wireless headphones (beside the point I know but it will tame the wife and you wont have to jump through that hoop....

Question , if you just recieved the VSX is it too late to get an exchange ??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

yosturm said:


> Why would a company make a >$300 receiver and not have HDMI standby pass-through?
> 
> I just received a VSX-1121k which I purchased only to realize that it only has HDMI pass through between Control for HDMI devices, which it my Samsung TV does not have. (Samsung has their own program called Anynet+, or something like that)
> 
> ...


Hello,
What model Samsung do you have? Every recent HDTV I have seen has HDMI CEC which allows you to route all of your HDMI Sources through the AVR and allow you to watch TV with the AVR or Standby. You just are limited to what Source your AVR was set to when you turned it off. The Yamaha Aventages even allow you to switch HDMI Sources when the AVR is On Standby.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## freakydrew (Nov 30, 2011)

greetings, I recently purchased the 1021-K (still in box) and read the reviews indicating this was a problem with these receivers. My understanding is that the only time this is a concern is if I want to listen to tv speakers only? I also have a Samsung so am interested in what you find out!


----------



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> What model Samsung do you have? Every recent HDTV I have seen has HDMI CEC which allows you to route all of your HDMI Sources through the AVR and allow you to watch TV with the AVR or Standby. You just are limited to what Source your AVR was set to when you turned it off. The Yamaha Aventages even allow you to switch HDMI Sources when the AVR is On Standby.
> Cheers,
> JJ


It is a Samsung PN43D450A2. It has Samsungs Anynet+ which is their version of CEC.


----------



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

freakydrew said:


> greetings, I recently purchased the 1021-K (still in box) and read the reviews indicating this was a problem with these receivers. My understanding is that the only time this is a concern is if I want to listen to tv speakers only? I also have a Samsung so am interested in what you find out!


Yes, I would like to be able to route the sound from the Cable box to the TV for when my wife is watching. So far the only way to do this is to have the receiver on and put the receiver in HDMI through mode. Which then disables all sound for all inputs including the tuner. You have to change the setting back to HDMI amp before you can listen to other inputs again.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you connect the cable box directly to the TV and watch it that way?


----------



## yosturm (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea, that is what I am going to end up doing. I was just looking for the "one cable" simplicity if the receiver had HDMI pass-through. Now I am going to run two HDMI cables and hopefully be able to program the remote to automatically switch TV inputs when selecting between cable box and dvd etc...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am sorry you have to go through this. Hopefully this work well for you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a workaround. Run everything through your pioneer like usual but hook up to your TV via the HDMI/DVI input on the set. Then run analog audio from record out from the receiver to the TV's DVI audio in. 

Now you can simply turn down the stereo and turn up the TV.

~\8^)


----------



## Vlad7777 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, I hope to get some help here...
I bought a Pioneer AVR VSX-1121-K to use as HDMI connection hub for my devices (Cable Box, BD, Sony PS3, etc)
All worked well BUT when I try to run 3D content from my Cable Box via AVR - I get following:
1. I get a nice 3D for content that is "side by side" 3D including Picture and sound
2. I get 3D picture a NO SOUND for content that is "over-Under" 3D

I tried connecting Cable Box directly to my TV (Sharp LC70LE735U 3D TV) and then all worked fine for both types of 3D.
So I assume that TV and Cable Box and HDMI cables are all OK since they work fine without AVR, but when I put the signal through AVR, I lose sound for some types of 3D content.

My AVR hs software version 1-191-086-115-063

are there any suggestions how to fix this problem? (I do want to use AVR as my sound so that I could my 5.1 speakers rather than TV audio)


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

guyz i need a recommendation, after reading about the problems of pioneer 1021, I'm a little confused of whether to buy it or choose yamaha 671. is pioneer a good choice though?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

yosturm said:


> Why would a company make a >$300 receiver and not have HDMI standby pass-through?
> I just received a VSX-1121k which I purchased only to realize that it only has HDMI pass through between Control for HDMI devices, which it my Samsung TV does not have. (Samsung has their own program called Anynet+, or something like that)
> So now I have to figure out how to route the HDMI to the TV and then audio back to the AVR through digital and switch inputs with the TV remote and basically defeat one of the reasons why I purchased a new AVR.
> And then, if I have the HDMI routed through the AVR and want to listen with the TV speakers (wife) I have to go into the menu and select HDMI (through) rather than HDMI (Amp). Which then disables the audio for every type of input for the entire amp regardless of input selected. Even the tuner. What?


The majority of AVR's don't have HDMI pass-through in standby so this is nothing of particular note about the Pioneer.
I am curious as to why anyone would want to listen to the TV speakers vs the AVR and presumably better speakers connected to it though.
If it is a matter of too many remotes there are a number of universal remotes (some are very affordable) that can control all the gear.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

monykaram said:


> guyz i need a recommendation, after reading about the problems of pioneer 1021, I'm a little confused of whether to buy it or choose yamaha 671. is pioneer a good choice though?


What problems are you referring to ?


----------



## monykaram (Dec 23, 2011)

chashint said:


> What problems are you referring to ?


the HDMI-pass through cable problems they refered to in avsforums


----------

